# Need fire brick for old Atlanta  Stove Works Huntsman



## pcs2011 (Mar 2, 2013)

Getting this stove ready to use and noticed some of the firebrick is deteriorated (see photo).

Can anyone tell me where i can purchase new brick?

Have been looking around, but no luck yet.

Pete
NC


----------



## coaly (Mar 2, 2013)

Ace Hardware is the cheapest by the box.
Tractor Supply had them on sale last month.
Most local masonry supplies have them.
These are the common 4 1/2 X 9 X 1 1/4" thick.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2013)

Unless it uses the 4" bricks that used to be used. In fact Englander still uses them. Real hard to find.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2013)

Just looked at the pic. Width ain't gonna be no thang in that stove. Got ACE Hardware.


----------

